# The Alabama Beekeepers Association State Convention Oct 12-13, 2012



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

The Alabama Beekeepers Association 2012 State Convention will be held in Montgomery, Alabama on October 12th & 13th, 2012. Speakers thus far signed on to be there include Jerry Hayes, Dr. Clarence Collison, and Dr. James E. Tew. Last year's speakers were exceptional and we've got some of them back and more!!! There is no schedule of events available yet but last year there were numerous break-out classes and workshops with experienced and successful beekeepers sharing their knowledge on specific aspects of beekeeping. There's crafts of the hive workshops, too! 

This ain't no little gathering...over 400 beeks attended the meeting in 2011!!! Most of the major vendors will be there and if you get your orders in to them quickly they will deliver those HEAVY boxes free of charge! (Beeks aren't cheap, but...well, some of us are, I guess!  ) And lots of door prices....last year over $2000 was given away...a Maxant 9-frame extractor, 36 frame Dadant uncapping tank, Kelleys and Rossman both gave away deluxe beginners hive kits, a nice observation hive from Brushy Mountain, a nice nuc setup and lots of other neat free (FREE...dude, did you here that?...I said FREE!!!) prizes were given away...I think this year it's gonna be even better...over $2500 so far! Oh, yeah...with a ticket YOU GET *WELL* FED!!!!  Great folks there, a chance to meet folks and talk bees! 

Here's a link to the ABA Convention announcement page with other links such as pre-registration forms, links to nearby hotels, vendors list, etc.,.
Alabama Beekeepers Association 2012 Annual Meeting

What more could a beek ask for...FREEBIES, FOOD, LOTS OF EYE-CANDY and FOLKS THAT ENJOY TALKING BEES BACK AT YOU!!!! Oh yeah, FOOD!!!!(did I already say that?). Anyhow...what more could a crazy beek ask for?

It only happens once a year...be there  or on the 14th you'll be  'cause you missed it!
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

...oh yeah, it's at the same location as previous years...Taylor Road Baptist Church on, yelp, Taylor Road!! 

Ed


----------

